# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  new blog

## cmul

Hey, 

I just found a new blog by a biologist and the first thing he's written about is amphibians, it's pretty cool, not so technical though.

Biologist without a cause

----------


## Froggiefressh

Very cool, I found it to be a good read! Thanks for sharing

----------

